# Help and Advice > Friend/relative has depression support >  My Wife Has An ADHD

## samb90

Hi, I have a wife she has an ADHD. I've already noticed it since we were just started dating.
And now her condition have worsened. I am seeking advice. I hope anyone in this community can help me with the condition of my wife.

----------


## Suzi

Hi Sam, I've moved your thread from "mental health factsheets" to this category as I think it fits better. 

Does she have a formal diagnosis? What things are you noticing? Does she have any support with this? Where are you from so we can hopefully find you the right advice for your area?

----------


## OldMike

I can't really add anything to what Suzi said, I don't really know too much about ADHD apart from a quick look on Wikipedia, has she seen her doctor or had some sort of therapy?

----------


## Trompair21

You have the same problem with my co-office mate, her husband has an ADHD after 4 years of their marriage, she noticed that her husband's ADHD got worsened. Thank God! for the advice, tips, coaching and medication that was given from the coaches and doctor at Adult ADHD Centre. It really helps a lot to her husband and now she noticed about the few changes of his husband's attitude.

----------


## JOBGratima

Hello samb90. I'm amazed how you care for your partner despite of what you discovered to her. What I can advice to you is have her an adhd psychiatrist or specialist, I'm sure that would be a great help to her. I don't know your location so I can't recommend a near adhd clinic to you but you can just search a nearest one though so good luck in finding and God bless.

----------


## Suzi

Nice to meet you JOBGratima. Why not start your own thread so we can get to know you?

----------


## Paula

Hi JOBGratima, it would be lovely to get to know you so, when youre ready, feel free to start your own thread  :): . Just a couple of points - we dont have any medical training so cant give advice, just support and friendship, and Im sure how samb90 feels about his partner wouldnt change just because she has adhd....

----------

OldMike (18-07-19),Suzi (18-07-19)

----------

